# Glossmax



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

Took a detour off the m4 yesterday down to the Glossmax shop in porthcawl, good range of products on sale, and i picked up some funky clear plastic bottles in various sizes for decanting stuff.
Nice shop, all the best guys :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Those new plastic bottles are pretty funky aren't they. I was also in their (again) yesterday and they were one of the first things I spotted.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice to meet you mate (Im the kid with black hair who served you:lol  Yeh the bottles are pretty funky :lol:

Oh and Huw... I wasn't late yesterday... Infact I was an hour early  Didn't Paul look masculine in that beetle :lol:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Bailes said:


> Nice to meet you mate (Im the kid with black hair who served you:lol  Yeh the bottles are pretty funky :lol:
> 
> Oh and Huw... I wasn't late yesterday... Infact I was an hour early  Didn't Paul look masculine in that beetle :lol:


Masculine is a word some people may use............ I have to admit I was a little concerned about some bloke in a Beetle converible bibing the horn & flashing his lights to get my attention. My mother warned me about people like that.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Huw said:


> Masculine is a word some people may use............ I have to admit I was a little concerned about some bloke in a Beetle converible bibing the horn & flashing his lights to get my attention. My mother warned me about people like that.:lol:


He said you looked a bit confused and turned around and carried on walking :lol:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Walking???????????????













He ran, as if for his life! :wave:


----------



## Bogg (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Glossmax, 
I placed an order early monday morning. Order 232. I've had no sign of it so far, been trying to call you for the past 2 days, and get no reply. Are you on open at the moment?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

hi Bogg your order went out, I'll see if I can find out where it's got to.
We're open, but very busy this week as we're a man down.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

When are the 3M polishing pads coming back in stock Paul?

http://www.glossmax.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_85&products_id=313

I fancy giving them a try and they look like great value at £6.50.


----------



## Bogg (Feb 15, 2009)

Glossmax said:


> hi Bogg your order went out, I'll see if I can find out where it's got to.
> We're open, but very busy this week as we're a man down.


Hiya. Thanks for the reply. It was just the no answer on the phone that had me a little worried. But obviously I had no need to as the package has come today.

Thanks very much, 
bogg


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> When are the 3M polishing pads coming back in stock Paul?
> 
> http://www.glossmax.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_85&products_id=313
> 
> I fancy giving them a try and they look like great value at £6.50.


We are looking at replacing these with another manufacturer Matt. If we can't get these in soon we will have to get some more in asap.
Cheers


----------

